# Guys take care



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

May sound simple and obvious but i want yall to take care out there how a little mistake can lead to severe disaster and pain....i was working in a bathroom and being a proffesional contractor you place your ladder without looking and climb away....what i didnt realise was one of the 4 legs on the ladder where in the drain hole in the floor. The 3 feet held for about a minute of working then all of a sudden a tipped dramatactly falling from the 3rd step landing on my right leg.....went snap and dislocated my knee this is what it looks like after 2 days from injury the rolls are from fluid all i am saying take that extra care if i had of looked down wouldnt of happened


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Really?? Wow man, That must have hurt, Ive been very very lucky for my 20years on ladders and roofs etc, No incident yet?

So what happened, did you pop it back in or did you need help?

I popped my shoulder age 13 playing rugby, Prob popped it 40 times over the next 20 years before they operated on me, Fixed it good to but man the agony of a dislocation is hard to descried.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How quickly it can happen eh Aaron. That must of hurt, the only dislocation I have had was a finger playing basket ball. How long are you off work for? Hope it heals fast.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

It popped back in on its own when i was on the ground herd it go pop ill take a week off let the bruizing subside


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sh¡t dude I hope it heals quick tore my cruciate ligament playing touch footy and was off for a month and still wobbly at times the care in that leg when u go back will definatly be tender


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Bumma, its amazing how every thing can be sweet one minute... then Bam your out of the game hope it heals up for ya mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

That sucks! I hope you heal up quick. :thumbup:

Oh and Thanks for the reminder. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope you will get well soon Pal,


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Guy I work with went down today. Saying his ankle and knee hurt. See what kind of shape he's in tomorrow.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully just a fall good luck prayers from me


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

He was hobbling around after it happened.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

There is 2 options......1 chuck a tampon in that vagina and grab that auto tool and keep pushing .....2 on the floor out the door. Ask who are you why u on my site u never worked for me lol


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Things like that can happen unfortunately  I am very careful now around a job site, especially since I am usually the only one working there most times. No help around if I need it. I've done some very risky stuff in my younger days like walking along a 2"x10" wooden plank stretched over a 12' distance and about a 12' plus height with my stilts on. NOT that crazy any more lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Things like that can happen unfortunately  I am very careful now around a job site, especially since I am usually the only one working there most times. No help around if I need it. I've done some very risky stuff in my younger days like walking along a 2"x10" wooden plank stretched over a 12' distance and about a 12' plus height with my stilts on. NOT that crazy any more lol


Over thirty years ago my boss made me walk on a single plank over a stair well on stilts. He was a hypocrite, he would not even use stilts.:furious:. The trouble was how do you tell the boss where to go when you are a scrawny kid fresh out of school, thankfully times are different now.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How is the leg healing up Aaron?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

9 days on still not working...calf still black waiting back to find out on mri if its a torn acl but im alive


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That sucks Aaron. Hope you have insurance.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Been through insurance before it aint worth claiming trust me


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the reminder. We are all in charge of our own safety on the job. It's a good show of humility to use this accident to warn everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Damm e! That's rough . I hope you get back in order soon..


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well just got my results in guys....no good a bad 8cm tear and now am refered to orthopedic surgeon i mean this from the bottom of my heart guys take extra care i have 3 kids to feed and a wife who doesnt work play it safe guys


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Use the time to smash out your quotes !! And any other thing to help with ya business. As they say .... work on the business rather than work in it also it might make you feel better about yourself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

**** that's no good about results!! how many weeks you thinking ?
I know a guy who was out for over 2 years actually it was the guy who taught. Me everything worth knowing about gyprockin. He used to use wooden planks on his a frames until one day the builders son ( a chippe ) used his plank for a cutting bench whist he wasn't there. Put the plank back on the frames not realising he cut into the plank a bit and put the cuts facing Down. Well you can imagine what happend to old mate when he hoped on his 12 ft a frames and walked to centre of plank ... Fell down on ankle snapped out through his leg and was out for over 2 years and because he had a big holiday the year before the insurance would only pay him what he earn to. The last tax year !! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Lets just say there wont be insurance on this job it was a mates house and yeah not worth insurance fraud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

That looks like it will hurt forever


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mate really sorry to hear that I had a acl tear last year and was out for only 6 weeks pushed to get back cause I really needed to so just concentrate on your physio do your exercises every day more then they recommend I did doc said I would be out if work for at least 6months but u showed him let me know what your doc and physio says to do and a good diet helps too


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Mate really sorry to hear that I had a acl tear last year and was out for only 6 weeks pushed to get back cause I really needed to so just concentrate on your physio do your exercises every day more then they recommend I did doc said I would be out if work for at least 6months but u showed him let me know what your doc and physio says to do and a good diet helps too


Sweendog private message me your number so i can call you i would love some one to talk to who has done this injury


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats not good Aaron. I have had sickness and accident insurance for many years, I have never made a claim but I would not be without it. Hope you have a speedy recovery. Do your homework before going down the surgery path. You hear some horror stories. Not saying that you dont need it just do your research.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh yeah deffinately am they said i would need surgery on my back when i did 2 discs.....didnt get it still slinging mud ill be back at it just gonna be bored running the business not slinging it ill be on hear every day lol


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Remember to be grateful for what you still have. It's tuff but stay positive. I tore my ICL in soccer my sophomore year. It was a partial tear so no surgery. Remember to allow plenty of time to heal and don't push it. You'll run the risk of being out longer. Accidents happen. Don't be too hard on yourself. I'm sending good energy your way.


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

Write me your number, I want to talk to you.


----------

